# Here's A List Of Songs From Movies



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

These are songs on my iPod from bike movies and a couple of snowboard flicks. I thought the list might help some people. I copied and pasted from iTunes so it looks a little weird...Basically it's the song, then the artist, then the album or what movie it's from. 
I'll try to post the link to the iMix I made but here they are if you want to look them up. 



Will You Smile Again for Me ...And You Will Know Us By the Trail of Dead
Breakdown 98 Mute	
Down 311	Down / Double Down	
Morning Sun The Beautiful Girls 
Black Tambourine	Beck	Guero 
Dancing With Myself Billy Idol	Stund 4	
Coast I Feel	3:39	Bin 1372 F. Kytami On Violin	The Collective - Music From The Film	1	
(Don't Fear) The Reaper Blue Öyster Cult	Don't Fear the Reaper - The Best of Blue Öyster Cult 
Rookie Boy Sets Fire	After the Eulogy 
We Are Going Burning Spear	People of the World	
The Test The Chemical Brothers	Singles 93-03	
Wait a Minute Danko Jones	We Sweat Blood	
All Good De La Soul	Kranked 5	
Holy Diver Dio	Stand Up and Shout: The Dio Anthology
Meaning Of Life	Disturbed Down / Double Down	
Nightmare Dry Kill Logic 
Juice (Know The Ledge)	Eric B. & Rakim	
El Distorto de Melodica (Instrumental) Everclear So Much for the Afterglow
Cloning Technology	Fear Factory	Down / Double Down
Genetic Blueprint	Fear Factory	Down / Double Down	
Hell Foo Fighters	In Your Honor 
Breathe In Frou Frou	Details	
Bro Goldfinger	Stomping Ground 
Soweto	Hieroglyphics	Kranked 5	
Stop Jane's Addiction	Ritual De Lo Habitual 
Motion	Jesus Jones	Already	
Futures	Jimmy Eat World	Futures	
A Thousand Motors Pressed Upon the Heart	Juno	A Future Lived In Past Tense
Club Foot	Kasabian	
Leave You Far Behind Lunatic Calm	Lara Croft - Tomb Raider
No Survivors	Marlin	The Collective - Music From The Film
Symphony of Destruction	Megadeth	Countdown to Extinction (Remastered)
Stone Love	Pepper	The Collective - Music From The Film
Pleasure and Business	Phontaine	Phontaine 
Isla De La Piedra Phontaine	The Collective - Music From The Film
Break To The Future	Phontaine	The Collective - Music From The Film
Bring Tha Noize (With Anthrax) Public Enemy Apocalypse 91...The Enemy Strikes Black	
Packt Like Sardines In A Crushd Tin Box	Radiohead	Amnesiac
The National Anthem Radiohead	Kid A	
Everchanging Rise Against	The Unraveling 
Since We Last Spoke	RJD2	Since We Last Spoke	
Youth Gone Wild Skid Row 40 Seasons - The Best of Skid Row
Sunday Jen	Slackstring	The Collective - Music From The Film
Lend Me Your Love	Slackstring	The Collective - Music From The Film
One Step Slackstring	The Collective - Music From The Film
Dirty Boots	Sonic Youth	Goo	
Hands All Over	Soundgarden	A-Sides	
Stolen Memories Sweatshop Union	Natural Progression
The Thing About It Sweatshop Union	The Collective - Music From The Film
Too Hot	Swollen Members	Black Magic - EP	
Un Simple Histoire (A Simple Story) Thievery Corporation The Richest Man in Babylon 
Domino Thunderball	The Collective - Music From The Film
Rock The Dead	Twiztid	Kranked 5	
C'mon C'mon (Album Version)	The Von Bondies	C'mon, C'mon - Single
Bury Me Standing	Z-Trip	Shifting Gears (Explicit Version)
Trippin (Remix) Zion I	The Collective - Music From The Film


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

If you have iTunes here's the link to most of them. They're not all there. 
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewIMix?id=201992455


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

that's awesome, thanks for putting it together!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SuperKat7 said:


> If you have iTunes here's the link to most of them. They're not all there.
> http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewIMix?id=201992455


no wonder everyone loves you....you like to share!


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Thanks!!!*

That is pretty cool for you to give all the songs. I bought the soundtrack from The Collective and have it on my iPod but most DVD's I don't like all the music so I it isn't realistic yet trying to remember who or what song is on other DVD's isn't easy.

Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Thanks Guys*

Found a few more that I had written down. The * means they are on iTunes as well.

CKD

Fight For You - Blinded
Sickness - LTG
Cowboys & Angels - Moneyshot
That's The One - Dos Hombres
* Last Believer - Good Riddance
* Day By Day - Cranston Foundation
Wandering Bluesman - Character Traits
Innocent - Moneyshot
Moving Day - Character Traits
The Paradox of Paradise - Moneyshot
One Million Degrees - Moneyshot

Super 8

Transmitting Live From Mars - De La Soul
Blood On The Microphone Part 1 - Gerling
Expectation - Peter G
* So You Say You Lost Your Baby - Death In Vegas
Obstacle 1 - Interpol
Slide - Salmonella Dub
Thieves - Ministry
Singing In The Rain - Mint Royal
* An Honest Mistake - The Bravery
Devil's Dance Floor - Flogging Molly
* Alpha Beta Gaga - Air
* Jaguar - A Hundred Birds
* If It Wasn't For You - Handsome Boy Modeling School
* The Power Is On - The Go! Team
* Air Raid GTR - The Go! Team
* Banquet - Bloc Party (Great band, saw them live in Brooklyn)
Under My Sensi - Thievery Corporation
* Modern Life - Rocket Science
* Heavy Flowers - Crackpot
Wow - Snow Patrol
My French Brother - The Bobby Hughes Experience
* Clubbed To Death - Rob Dougan
* The Sweat Descends - Les Savy Fav
* Golden Brown - Stranglers


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Earthed*

From what I could read from the Earthed credits...
iTunes seems to be down right now so I couldn't cross check them.

*EARTHED*

Psycho - The Sonics
Go Jimmy Go - Wfard Grant Conspiracy
Blood Sport - Kiling Joke
She Cracked - Johnathan Richmond & The Modern Lovers
Now Rose - The Damned
Chrome Rado Rocks - The Toes
Train Kept Rollin' - Brave New World
Steady - Alarming Frequency
Communication Breakdown - Led Zeppelin
How You Want It Done - Big Bil Broonzy
Hot Love US Version - T-Rex
Back In Black - ACDC
Instantly (remix) - Grey Boy
Solid Go'd Easy Action - T-Rex
Through Being Cool - Devo
Bomber - Motorhead
The Seeker - The Who
Mr. Sophistication - McKon
Neat, Neat, Neat - The Damned
Holy Calamilty - Handsome Boy Modeling School
2'4 - The Fall
Fug - Cymando
Simple Things - FI Skills & Krafty Cuts
Into The Valley - The Skids
Shimmy Shimmy - ODB
Film Music - Electrolano
I Found That Essence Rare - Gang Of Four
Showtime - Dynamo Productions
Top Of The Pops - Rezilos
Night & Day - The Skids
Ex Lion Tamer - Wire
Love To Boogie - T-Rex
Happy Man/Pig - Sparklehorse


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweeeet.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Progression - Kranked 6*

I was thinking this one would be easy since they included the soundtrack (all songs by Wicked Lester) with the DVD, but iTunes couldn't get the titles, the songs are not in movie order on the CD _and_ sometimes it's hard to place titles to instrumental music! 
I did it though...It'll be in the order on the CD and who rode to that song.

1 - Live & Direct - Boyco
2 - Move - End Credits
3 - Cruz Control - Fort William (extras)
4 - Heartbreaker - Doerfling
5 - Chop It Up - Rennie & Peat
6 - Poacher - Romo
7 - Magic Horn - Porter
8 - Archlbald - Goldman
9 - Funky **** - Voreis
10 - You Can Hang - Kidd
11 - Go - Innerleithan (extras)
12 - Electric Volcano - Intro
13 - Kong - Leech
14 - Comitted - Kinrade

Awesome flick as well.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

do you by any chacne have the soundtrack to red bull mean streets 2 or rfyl2


----------



## rocman1287 (Oct 26, 2006)

SuperKat7 said:


> If you have iTunes here's the link to most of them. They're not all there.
> http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewIMix?id=201992455


is there a way you can do that for napster haha


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay check this out:

Halfway To Nowhere: 

01 Dosh - Steve the cat 
02 Phontaine - Pleasure and business 
03 Corb Lund Band - Roughest neck around 
04 Swingin Utters - Five lessons learned 
05 Frostbitten Grass - Hummingbird 
06 Sweatshop Union - Up from the ground 
07 People Under The Stairs - Take the fruit 
08 Styles Of Beyond - Be your dog 
09 Dallas - Beat the psycho boys 
10 The Rebel Spell - Drain 
11 The Rebel Spell - I see fire 
12 Schwab - Little beats

ROAM

1 Burning Spear - We Are Going 
2 RJD2 - Since We Last Spoke 
3 Phontaine - Asia - 
4 Boy Sets Fire - Rookie 
5 Phontaine - Pleasure and Business (Prage "Remix!!) - 
6 Latch Key Kid - Comming Home Soon 
7 The Beautiful Girls - Morning Sun 
8 Zinndeadly feat. Big Dro and Mystic - Choose One 
9 Thievery Corporation - Un Simple Historie ( A Simple Story) 
10 Slackstring - She's on a Mission 
11 Rise Against - Everchanging 
12 Chris Velan - Shiver

NWD 1: 
Toxic - Crazy Town 
Fueled - Anthrax 
Hell on Wheels - Fu Manchu 
Totalimmortal - AFI 
The Passenger - Lunachicks 
Living in Exile - Blood For Blood 
Chewin' Fingers - Gluecifer 
Calling from the Lord - Furnaceface 
The Best - Skinny J's 
Roll with it - Upper class Racket 
Intervention - Dope 

NWD 2: 
Project Wyze - Nothing what it seems 
Saliva - Click, Click, Boom 
Clutch - Careful with that Mic 
Corrision of Conformity - Zippo 
SX-10 - Gotta get away 
Delinquent Habits - Break'em Off 
Blood for Blood - Anywhere but here 
Fireside - Slack 
Jaya the Cat - The Wilderness 
Disturbed Voices 
Cold - Anti-Love Song 
Nazareth - Razzamatazz 

NWD 3: 
Los Straitjackets - Furious´ 
Dope - Take Your Best Shot 
Unwritten Law - Blame It On Me 
Blackalicious - First In Flight 
Roadsaw - Right On Through 
FuManchu - Squash That Fly 
Iron Maiden - Aces High 
Swollen Members - Chewin Concrete 
Unwritten Law - Hellborn 
Cypress Hill - Trouble 
Corrosion of Conformity - Clean My Wounds 
28 Days - Sucker 
Cage - Freewheel Burning 
Delinquent Habits -Info 

NWD 4: 
For those about to ride - BC/DC - Intro 
Superstar 2 - Saliva - Darren Bearclaw 
Stick em up - Quarashi - Cedric Gracia 
Soul Creation - Cinder - Robbie Bourdon 
Mind Blow - Zion I - Jeff Lenowsky a. Aaron Chase 
This goes on - Hypnogaya - Richie Schley 
Feelin Alright - Illegal Substance - Joe Schwartz 
Blackout - Head PE - John Cowan 
Cadillac Rock Box - Anthrax 
The Battle Left Me - Jaya the Cat 
I´ve been up the steps - GOB 
Skills - Gang Starr 
World goes Round - Slightly Stupid 
Dangerous - Hed PE 
Right On - Shocore 

NWD 5: 
Ground Zero – Mash Out Posse 
Ooh Aah – Grits 
U Wit That – Son Doobie 
**** Machine – Monster Magnet 
Watch This – Swollen Members 
The Mob Goes Wild – Clutch 
Pride – Damageplan 
Get Away – Hed 
Radio Edit – Sweatshop Union 
Put It Down – Spiderbalt 
The Sentinal – The Hill Top Hoods 
Radiation Day – Monster Magnet 
Miss Alissa – Eagels of Death Metal 

NWD 6 (Unchained): 
Symphony of Destruction – Megadeath 
Holy Diver – Dio 
Bury Me Standing – Z Trip 
Wait a Minute – Danko Jones 
Beautiful Me – Latief 
Cut Back – Sweatshop Union 
Stop – Janes Addiction 
Rude Boy – Zion I 
Bring the Noise – Anthrax feat Public Enemy 
Too Hot – Skid Row 
Try – Sweatshop Union 
Youth Gone Wild – Skid Row 
Easy Ride – Burlap 

Kranked 4: 
It's on - Funk Kin 
Son of a Man - Wicked Lestor 
Stack it up - Wicked Lestor 
IndoSwing - Wicked Lestor 
Deep Dirt - Wicked Lestor 
Steel Head -Wicked Lestor 
Beat Dis - Bomb the Bass 
I Am - Zebrahead 
Good Times Roll - Powerman 5000 
Know Œbout the Funk - Funk Kin 
Take a Cup - Wicked Lestor 
Junkie XL - Legion 
On Deaf Ears - One Minute Silence 
Fish out of Water - One Minute Silence 
Greta - Sprung Monkeys 
Food - One Minute Silence 
Let's Ride - Wicked Lestor 

Kranked 5: 
El Distorto de Melodica - Everclear 
Rockstar - NERD 
Down Brown - Lester 
Rock the Dead - Twiztid 
All Good - De La Soul 
Crank the System - Superheist 
Soweto - Hieroglyphics 
Surfer Song - Flip Nixon 
Wonderboy - Tenacious D 
Bro - Goldfinger 
Bangers - Lester 
Breakdown - 98 Mute 
Waking the Rat - Lester 
Feeding the Rat - Lester 
Sasquath - Lester 

The Collective: 
Spirit of India - Terry Oldfield 
Lend me your love - Slackstring 
Trippin - Zion I 
Candle - Slackstring 
Earthbound Child - The John Butler Trio 
Domino - Thunderball 
Break To The Future - Phontaine 
The Thing About It - Sweatshop Union 
Like The Angel - Rise Against 
Torches - Rise Against 
Track 17 - Marlin 
Track 2 - Marlin 
Sunday Jen - Slackstring 
Life In The Rain - Quarantic 
Stone Love - Pepper 

Sprung 5: 
Quantic - Fresh Rhythm 
Bushy - Don't mind if i do 
Capsule - Riche et Belle 
F.O. the Smack Magnet - Panty Raid 
Breakestra - The Live Mix Part 2 
Quantic - We Got Soul 
Citizen Fish - Shrink the Distance 
Meitz - Ming Parle 
Capsule - Last Moon 
Korea Girl - B-Side 
Softball - Foreign Land 
Lost Island - Sections 16 
Luckie Strike - Slightly Stoopid 
JD& The Devil's Dynamite Band - Flames of Darkness 
Calipso Kint & The Soul Investigators - Chick Beans 
Calipso Kint & The Soul Investigators - Mo' Calipso Strut 
Steve Alba - Banjo Treats 
No Legs - Nervous System 
Quasimoto - Put a Curse on You 
F.O. THe Smack Magnet - The Humpty Dance 
Astropop3 - So Happy 
Quantic - Fresh Rhythm 
Bubba Thomas and The Lightmen Plus One - The Phantom 
Breakestra - The Live Mix2 
F.O. The Smack Magnet - Long Lost Friend 
Chester - Get Outta My Way 
Chester - Hornby Size 
Capsule - Le Salon 
Citizen Fish - Over The Fence 
Rob Life - The Great Rhythm Caper 
Dan Hicks and the Hot Licks - Comes Love 
Diehard Youth - Bust a Move 
Soul Seven - Southside Funk 
Chris Murray - Back Rooms & Diesel Fumes 
Color Climax - Power-Pac 
Styly Cee feat. Karizma & Midnyte - All Stylz Anthem 
Breakestra - The Live Mix Part 2 
Yesterdays new Quintet - Daylight 
Hard Kandy - Moonlight 

Monkey Style 2: 
Caring is creepy - The Shins 
Seven Nation Army - White Stripes 
Intromental - Punktuality 
Mind Blow - Zion 1 
Relaxin with Cherry - Kid Loco 
Blood on the Motorway - DJ Shadow 
Aces High - Iron Maiden 
Art of Drawing - AFI 
Aristry Entertainment - The London Philharmonia 

Chainsmoke 2: 
Big Truck - Coal Chamber 
Linchpin - Fear Factory 
The Silent Acquicscene of Millions - Sinch 
Evil and Harm - Tribal Futures 
What comes around - Illnino 
Crazy Claws - Tricky 
Headup - Deftones 
Dum Dum Baby - Baby Fox 
Strangelove Addiction - Supreme Beings Of Leisure 
Extinction - Robert Mirabal 
Toque De Muerto - Gripline 
Soulfly - Soulfly 
Spaced - Beamish & Fly 
Stoked - Beamish & Fly 
New Disease - Spineshank 
Into the Void - Kyuss 
Anamorphic - Bell Portable 

Ride to the Hills: 
Spellbound - Dimmu Borgit 
Grey Royale - Greyboy 
Ignore - The Line 
Skyscraper - King Cobb Steelie 
Everything sucks - Dope 
Refused are doin it dead - Refused 
Ride the Lightning - Metallica 
Sweet Yesterdays - Terry Baine 
Sign of the Gipsy Queen - April Wine 
Deo - Amon Tobin 
Four Ton Mantis - Amon Tobin 
In a Room - Millencolin 
Big Calm - Morcheeba 
New Noise - Refused 
Deep End - Swollen Member 
Madness - Malasses 

Union: 
My Name is a killing Word - Form Of Rocket 
All or Nothing - Numbs 
Feel Good - Planet Earth 
Pedal to the Medal - Kazzer 
Surreal - Sofina 
Witch Trail - Stavesacre 
Outta Control - Numbs 
Gab 2 - Sofina 
If you want - Death On Wednesday 
So very Ordinary - Divit 
You know what this is - Form Of Rocket 
Danger Snake - Form Of Rocket 
Exhale - As Yet Untitled


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Descent*

*Descent*

Puritania - Dimmu Borgir
Cloud Connected - In Flames
Deep End - Swollen Members
Head - OSI
Curse Of The Lighthouse Keeper - 3 Inches Of Blood
Destroy The Orcs - 3 Inches Of Blood
Now Or Never - Dope
Linchpin - Fear Factory
Digimortal - Fear Factory
Summer Holidays VS Punk Routine - Refused
Trip Like I Do - Crystal Method


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Elemental*

Elemental

Hysteria - Muse
Smoke & Mirrors - RJD2
Rational - King Cobb Steelie
Karma - DJ Shadow - Massive Attack
Domination - Pantera
Fixed Income - DJ Shadow
Exotic Talk - RJD2
It Takes A Thief - Thievery Corporation

Nice to see Super T back in action!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Rad*

The Rad soundtrack pwns all...

"Break The Ice"
by John Farnham

"Love Theme From Rad"
by John Farnham

"Thunder In Your Heart"
by John Farnham

"Baby Come Back"
by Jimmy Haddox

"Send Me An Angel"
by Real Life

"Riverside"
by The Beat Farmers

"Music That You Can Dance To"
by Sparks

"Wind Me Up"
by 3-Speed

"Get Strange"
by Hubert Kah

"Caught Up In The Crossfire"
by The Charm Kings


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> The Rad soundtrack pwns all...
> 
> "Break The Ice"
> by John Farnham
> ...


these 3 are good
Send Me An Angel"
by Real Life

"Riverside"
by The Beat Farmers

"Music That You Can Dance To"
by Sparks

can't beleieve you have Sparks....very good band live


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> these 3 are good
> Send Me An Angel"
> by Real Life
> 
> ...


Have you even seen the movie, old man? It came out during your prime... you should be all about it.  "Get Strange" is the best song in the movie.


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

Does anyone have the Choose one song by zinndeadly from Roam. I have been trying to find that song with no luck.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Have you even seen the movie, old man? It came out during your prime... you should be all about it.  "Get Strange" is the best song in the movie.


never who's in it and what is it about


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Have you even seen the movie, old man? It came out during your prime... you should be all about it.  "Get Strange" is the best song in the movie.


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... I think not! Send Me An Angel takes the win! Regardless of the quality of the song, the scene it's paired with is just mind-blowing... thereby putting it up like 8 notches.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> never who's in it and what is it about


:eekster:

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 3lite0hbik3r (Nov 19, 2006)

TheProphet said:


> Does anyone have the Choose one song by zinndeadly from Roam. I have been trying to find that song with no luck.


same here cant find it anywhere. also anyone know the name of some song on earthed 3 that says something about Cambodia...?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

stabSupreme111 said:


> same here cant find it anywhere. also anyone know the name of some song on earthed 3 that says something about Cambodia...?


I have Choose One, its by Big Dro Ft. Mistyc. But I dont support piracy


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I have Choose One, its by Big Dro Ft. Mistyc. But I dont support piracy


Oh come on man I need that song! Just let this one slide....


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

coma13 said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... I think not! Send Me An Angel takes the win! Regardless of the quality of the song, the scene it's paired with is just mind-blowing... thereby putting it up like 8 notches.


Haha... I agree on best scene. One of the most classic scenes in cinematic history. Damn fine song, too.

But, "Get Strange" always gets me pumped to ride.... I just picture them tearing out into the lumber yard. "Music You Can Dance To" is a rad tune, as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

anyone know what song that is in the elemental teaser? i don't think it's listed above..


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Elemental teaser song : "Murderers" by John Fruscantie


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks kitty.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Stripped*

*Stripped*

Shifting Gears - Male Model Machine
The Big Sleep - Tosca
Don't Cry Out - Shiny Toy Guns
Pelican Narrows - Cariboo
Acid Is Played Out - Male Model Machine
Slang Verbs - Ming & FS
Air - Matt The Alien Feat. Ty-C
Lay Me Down - Alice In Videoland
Minds Eye - Matt The Alien Feat. Mad 1
Amphibian - Kontext
Lip Service - Lorene Drive
Bring The Funk To You - Universal Sould
White Noise - Andrea Revel
The Power Is On - The Go Team
Roughest Neck Around - Corb Lund Band
Love Me Right Deep - Steevie Sofly
Pink Shoes in a Petri Dish - The Delegates
Worldwide People Inst - Matt The Alien
Distance - Gordon Maahs & Kontext
Color Brilliance - The Make Shift Reward
Going Down - Alice in Videoland
You Are The One - Shiny Toy Guns
Two Braincells - Male Model Machine

Very good film....:thumbsup:


----------



## simivalleymike (May 15, 2007)

*Earthed 4 Soundtrack*

Thanks everyone...i looked thru all the lists but i didnt see earthed 4. I especially love the track for 06 - Isle of Skye, Scotland'...does any know the title/artist?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Next time please check at the end of the movie.......


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

again double post..damn mtbr


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Apocalyptica-quutamo


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I know this is supoosed to be for movies but whatever. Does anyone know the songs from the yeti cycles podcasts. Specifically the sea otter 07 vid and tj sharps rider bio vid.
http://yeticycles.com/Video/Video.cfm


----------



## simivalleymike (May 15, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Next time please check at the end of the movie.......
> 
> Thanks Tacu...
> 
> Man , do i feel like an idiot.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

If you own the soundtrack to any of the Earthed series or wish to own them, get the hell off the planet - worst crap to watch good riders to EVER. I struggle to comprehend that anyone willingly listens to that.


----------



## DownhillR3 (May 10, 2007)

Hey thats awesome you guys put all that together. I still can't find any songs from Sprung 5, except like two and only 1 from Earthed 4! None on the internet, Itunes or Limewire. Another thing, do any of you know that have Earthed 4, what is the song playing in the DIRT GIRLS segment? I've quoted the lyrics and tried on google, looked at the end credits and found several sites that say that is one of the best songs on the DVD but they never put the name to it, can anyone help me out? Thanks again.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Earthed 4*

Some weird stuff in this one...:skep:

I'm only listing what I found on iTunes.

Man With The XRay Eyes - Bauhaus
Identity - XRay Specs
Da Da Da - The Trio
Motorhead - Hawkwind
I Can't Explain - The Who
Shambala - Three Dog Night
If You Could Read Your Mind - Clinic
What About Us - The Fall
Blow The Whistle - Too Short
Kink - Archie Bronson Outfit
The Money Will Just Roll On In - Fang
The First Vietnamese War - The Black Angels
Cherry Lips - Archie Bronson Outfit
See No Evil - Television
Been Caught Stealin' - Jane's Addiction
Hard On For Jesus - The Dandy Warhols
Grown So Ugly - The Black Keys
Skull X - Primal Scream
The Light Pours Out Of Me - Magazine


----------



## carl0s (Nov 1, 2005)

stabSupreme111 said:


> same here cant find it anywhere. also anyone know the name of some song on earthed 3 that says something about Cambodia...?


That would be 'Holiday in Cambodia' by 'The Dead Kennedys'


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SuperKat said:


> Some weird stuff in this one...:skep:
> 
> I'm only listing what I found on iTunes.
> 
> ...


Its Spex, its missing You have been Disconected from The Brian Jonestown Massacre and Meander from Missing Brazilians and The Noise of Carpet from Stereolab and Malela from The Brian Jonestown Massacre etc etc, they are a BUNCH of songs in the credits so..


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

And I posted that I was only listing the songs I could find on iTunes. If you don't see it on that list you can't find it on iTunes.


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

whats the song from ben boyko part at kranked 6???


----------



## Velocity (Jan 16, 2007)

I would also like to know


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Nwd 9*

*NWD 9*

The Fire Still Burns - Dragonforce
Telephone Drone - Phontaine
Red in the Morning - The Gaslight Anthem
Untrust Us - Crystal Castles
Suicide Messiah - Black Label Society
Krishna (Ambient Mix) - Adham Shalich
Sanskrit Quest - Bryan Ingram
Head Hunter - D.Todd Sorensen
Shockwave - Black Tide
Money Folder Instrum. (Four Tet Remix) - Madvillan
Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
Picking It Up - Phontaine
Sirens - Zero Authority
Dump the Clip - Jedi Mind Tricks
Ripped Knees - No Age
Killa Cam - Cam'ron
L.E.S.Artistes - Santogold
Holy Grain Serial - Phontaine
Ricochet! - Shiny Toy Guns
Dry Dreams - Phontaine
Rise - Baroness
Bad Blood - Supergrass
Morocco Dance - Thornton and Ramzy
Wicked Soul - Another Black Day
Everything's Different - Zeph & Azeem


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

You must be bored, Kat. haha

There are some pretty good tracks on the Seasons soundtrack as well. The ones I liked were:

Latch Key Kid - Fountain of Youth (Cam McCaul training segment)
The Cat Empire - Two Shoes (Fall segment)

Both of those are on itunes.


----------



## mark03 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thrice has a good cover of send me an angel
...


----------



## papawheelie (Nov 21, 2006)

Supercat, you are awesome. There should be a forum on this site that is dedicated to music for riding. 

Thanks for taking the time to put this together.

RS


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

You can find most MTB soundtracks on the pirate bay when the DVD is released.

Uh....Not that I'd illegally download things like that..... >_<

NWD9 has the soundtrack up right now.....um....or so I heard. Oh hey...what's this?

A pirates life for me.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

SuperKat said:


> From what I could read from the Earthed credits...
> iTunes seems to be down right now so I couldn't cross check them.
> 
> *EARTHED*
> ...


The "Earthed" series have the best group of cool old punk nuggets. I never imagined I would get to hear a Television or a Fang song in bike movie. Oh and BTW its "*New* Rose" by The Damned. :devil:


----------

